# Question about a find



## warronl (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi guys and gals! Let me start by saying that I'm extremely new to hunting for artifacts, and the pics may be of an old rock. I was kicking around in a field here in Paulding County and came across this. I thought I had found an arrowhead at first glance. I realized that wasn't the case but pocketed it anyway. Any chance this could have been used as a scraper etc. The edge is really thin, but that could be from years of soil, water and whatnot. Just wanted to see what you guys thought.


----------



## warronl (Mar 26, 2017)

Wow. Sorry the pics are so big


----------



## dtala (Mar 26, 2017)

hard to tell, quartz dosen't show flake scars well. It looks to be some worked, and broken. May of been a point or scraper.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 26, 2017)

Looks like the base of a broken point.


----------



## warronl (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. I picked it up looked at it and tossed it down. I hadn't hit the ground before I changed my mind. This is a hobby that could become addictive VERY quickly!


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 27, 2017)

Find someone who has some quartz points and just handle them for a while.  I believe you will soon learn to tell if a stone has been worked with your eyes closed.


----------

